# Camp Ground Closed For The Season



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

The DW works with someone who has relatives that rents a seasonal site at http://www.appalachianrvresort.com/.
Yesterday she was approached by them and was cautioned to not make any reservations for the season, because they had just closed for the season









I quickly jumped on their web page, and saw no such information displayed







. with that I called their office and was informed that as of last week they were indeed closed for the season and would not reopen until sometime in 2009. The person at the desk could not offer much information on the subject, other than due to water and sewer issues the have been forced to close









My first question to them was, when and how were they going to inform people as to this situation, and with that I was told that the corporate office was dealing with the seasonal people first and daily site rentals second. I asked if people were being offered refunds and the person could only say that in some cases transfers to other properties were being offered. This was when I discovered that they are owned by a corporation who also owns Spring Gulch and several others in this area.

As I have booked and paid in full for 2 weekends in May (Memorial Day, Mothers Day), I asked about those reservations and was informed that as the weekends grew closer people would be called. As to what that means...........









While I'm really disappointed that I have nowhere to go for Mem. Day







I cant help but feel a great amount of sorrow for those who shelled out big $$$$ have nowhere to go for the season







. As of now I'm hoping that things may change for all parties involved.

If any OB'ers have any reservations there for this year you might want to give them a call 
Also I know some OB'ers live near there, and maybe they could find out more info and pass it along.









Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, that's a bum deal.









Fortunately, as you said, you are only into them for a couple of weekends (albeit, big ones). I do feel for the seasonal folks. One wonders how long it will take for a class action to pop up? Hope you find something else soon for your weekends.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ed,

I hadn't heard anything but I will try to swing in there next week and see if I can find out any info.

More than likely their septic and water systems didn't pass a DEP inspection and need to be redone.

Steve


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

There was an article in the Reading Eagle. Sat or Sunday 4/5 or 4/6 If I can find it I'll post a link for you all.

Steph

edit here's a link Reading Eagle


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ooopppssss......

That's bigger than "sewar repairs" ..... the EPA (not to mention a local health dept) doesn't take kindly to "old batteries laying around ....lead and battery acid just don't mix well with soil, water tables, kids' playgrounds, and animal life .....

Ed, inconvenient as this is - sounds like you've been done a favor by them being shut down before you spent time there


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Be;ieve it or not, but probably a quarter of Berks County is built on old battery casings.

They have been doing removal along the Schuylkill River or 25 years already, and half the towns along the river used old casings from the battery breaking plants that once lined the river as fill for building lots.

It's not a new problem, just a newly rediscovered problem...........

Steve


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

It's a real shame for what was many happy campers. Many of the permanent sites had everything from koi ponds to train displays. It was a very nice campground with a lot of fun activities for kids. We spent several weekends there last year and we did notice 3 things - don't know if they were related or not but, 1) the water tasted like metal really badly, 2) we had a stain in our toilet that was hard to remove after being there just for a weekend, and 3) our dog became very sick after one of the trips. We have since brought bottled water even for coffee and cooking, etc. everywhere we go now and I'm sure I gave our dog some of the tap water last year. It is a real tragedy for everyone involved.

Mrs. Outbacknjack


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, sounds like heavy metal poising. The metal taste alone in the water is a good sign.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its obvious the EPA has to do what it needs to do. They should not punish the people who have trailers there. They should at least be allowed to retrieve there property.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats a real shame. At least it sounds like they're going to clean it up and reopen, perhaps it will be even better. It looks like a nice place. My grandparents recently moved to Quarryville, PA from Lower Marion township, and we've been looking for good places to camp near Quarryville so we can visit them more often.
Brad


----------



## bacos1 (Apr 14, 2008)

After RVing for years on the road,, My wife and I just signed up for a seasonal site this year for the first time at this camp site. We even put a deck and shed on our site in anticipation to use it in the coming season. We were blown away when we heard the news that the camp site is closed for the season . We were contacted and given some options , money back, move to a sister camground or wait it out till next year. We told them that we want our money back , but have not seen any refund yet..But it is still early. Told we would get our refund from them in 7-10 days . That was 3 days ago. 
If anyone else has more information , I would sure love to hear some good news. We sure hope they fix this problem, because our grandkids and us were really looking forward to spending some quality time there.

Please keep us informed if you can. The last thing I want is to put our health in harms way.

bacon bits


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

baconbits
First welcome to the site!







secondly What a bummer!! thirdly What about your deck and shed? will you be able to get them out?

also for the general "audience" will this "stuff" in the water contaminate your TT waterlines and waterheater? 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## bacos1 (Apr 14, 2008)

ember said:


> baconbits
> First welcome to the site!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting back to me Ember.

The lucky thing is that we had not even tied into the water system yet. That is how new we are to this campsite site. Thank God for small favors.
Got a letter today from them that they would give us a discount at one of their other sites. I dont think we are willing to do that . But we may weigh the option. I WILL get my deck and shed out if we decide to leave . Hope they fix the problem though. Really liked what we saw so far.
My problem is tha we are so new to the community there, that we have not made the hoped for connections with the other campers. I don't even know who to contact that may have the "inside scoop". I bet some of the "long timers" up there are networked into each other and are in dicussions. Love to hear from them on this!!! 
Thanks

Len


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

Before our Outback we use to own a motorhome and loved to go to Appalachian! We had so many good times there. I am blown away that it is closed. I hope for the seasonal people that they are able to get their campers and stuff. Not good to be held hostage by the situation. I wonder if they will reopen?


----------

